# Female Performers Only Thread



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8pQLtHTPaI]Brandi Carlile - The Story - YouTube[/ame]

Got any 'off the radar' artists to share?


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

This one I discovered on Prairie Home Companion.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUvPS0czxvo]Sara Watkins "Where Will You Be" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM4-90JPRns]THE PRETENDERS - Middle of the road (ALBUM VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGb5IweiYG8]Fever - Peggy Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD6HqIRCzEU&feature=related]tap dancing little lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

One of, if not THE most memorable performances ever at an awards show. Performance art combined with song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJE_Sc1Wags]Eurythmics Sweet Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eXw47qb4U0]Shakespeare&#39;s Sister-Stay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYutlx6FNeo]HD Muscle - Women&#39;s Bodybuilding On Blu-ray! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

Quality isn't the best, but I love the bit when she dances with Usher.

Beyonce - Naughty girl


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsufcpanMx4]SUPREMES "REFLECTIONS" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1uunRdQ61M]At Last-Etta James - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlzZv2xhFgI&feature=autoplay&list=AVGxdCwVVULXeIxqARDqafNc0-cM1OKAlw&lf=list_related&playnext=6]Marisa Monte Eu te amo,te amo, te amo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

Your title reminded me of this one. RIP, Laura Brannigan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60EdGWVsTdE]Laura Branigan, "Ti Amo" Live, Johnny Carson Show, 1984 (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

The timing seems a little slow, but man I love this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgRfvWAZw5w]Bonnie Tyler Live Total Eclipse of the Heart 1984 Grammy&#39;s - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9J9rTZJBmw]Pat Benatar - Love Is A Battlefield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA]Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz: THE GIRL FROM IPANEMA - 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 13, 2011)

Lucinda Williams.  One of the best (if not the best) singers and songwriters of the last two decades that Nashville has basically ignored.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1sob8iICHw&feature=related]Lucinda Williams - Side of the Road live 1989 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainIBDO6a8E&feature=related]Lucinda Williams : Car Wheels On A Gravel Road - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3zT14OQBu4]Lucinda Williams - 2 Kool 2 Be 4-Gotten (Live performance from February 20, 1999) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

This little girl has other songs on YouTube with better audio, but I love this one because I can see Sally Rogers so well in the performance.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGt0My15xb0]Baby Rose Marie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXk1md-wwjI]Petula Clark - Kiss Me Goodbye (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIVOjfadGf0]Bobbie Gentry - I&#39;ll never fall in love again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sotRQXqfz9Y]Dusty Springfield - You don&#39;t have to say you love me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxCs25Cnhwg]We - The Roches - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

This child blew me away.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiM9QVdJyVQ]JACKIE EVANCHO AVE MARIA TOP FOUR AMERICAS GOT TALENT.mp4-sep-14-2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

I know it's a duet, but this is my favorite Sarah Brightman song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_JLkIOnq04]Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78Ruh0ewBVo]Barbra Streisand - HD STEREO - Memory - CC for lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAzm64zXNjk]Cyndi Lauper- She Bop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9uizdKZAGE]Janet Jackson - What Have You Done For Me Lately - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDwKuYWVMvo]Heart - Magic Man (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rYfjFQHd-M]Carly Simon - Better Not Tell Her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eR1ni6sZK4]Carly Simon - Life Is Eternal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU]Blondie - Heart Of Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIIW7nxBgc]Madonna - La Isla Bonita - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

When I first heard this song on the radio I was blown away by her voice...I was like _Wow WHO is that!?_



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NDuj-MyVyA]Norah Jones Live Dont Know Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 14, 2011)

Thirty eight posts and no one has posted a male performer?  Unbelievable!!

Excuse me while I go find a youtube version of "All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight".  

Oh my goodness!!!! This is awful, but I found it.     


And I do mean awful!!!!!!

Immie


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOj82Bj5_sA]Britney Spears - I&#39;m A Slave For You (MTV VMA&#39;s) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Thirty eight posts and no one has posted a male performer?  Unbelievable!!
> 
> Excuse me while I go find a youtube version of "All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight".
> 
> Immie




   Elton John..Captain Fantastic!  



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrmP2jFdmsw]Elton John - Captain Fantastic & Brown Dirt Cowboy (Captain Fantastic 1 of 13) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

Valerie said:


> When I first heard this song on the radio I was blown away by her voice...I was like _Wow WHO is that!?_
> 
> 
> 
> Norah Jones Live Dont Know Why - YouTube



First time I heard her, I thought she sounded so much like Bonnie Raitt!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9Cu6GYqxo]Bonnie Raitt - I Can&#39;t Make You Love Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8H926Hmaw]Melissa Etheridge - Come To My Window (1994) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ru84WuSfpQ]"What The Hell" (Baby - Justin Bieber Parody) By Dani Shay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > When I first heard this song on the radio I was blown away by her voice...I was like _Wow WHO is that!?_
> ...






Love Bonnie Raitt!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY]Bonnie Raitt - Angel from Montgomery (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkc-en0_LGY&ob=av2e]Sheryl Crow - Leaving Las Vegas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LuGzwNy2ws&ob=av2n]Sarah McLachlan - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2011)

I meant to post this 'in here' and somehow it found itself 'in there'.  

Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGTQVJG8Beg]Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights (Piano) - YouTube[/ame]

Kate Bush - The Man With The Child In His Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F5XHZ0NPGc]Kate Bush - The Man With The Child In His Eyes (1979 Xmas Special) - YouTube[/ame]

Kate Bush - Running up That Hill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp43OdtAAkM]Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zpYFAzhAZY]Wonder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI]Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarah Brightman - La Luna

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5poEKi38AZg]Sarah Brightman La Luna - YouTube[/ame]

Sarah Brightman - Wishing You Were Here Again


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyb2RX0hii8]I&#39;ll Stand by You ( LIVE ) Chrissie Hynde - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2011)

Stevie Nicks - Buckingham/Nicks (the song and demo tape that opened the door to fleetwood mac)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApAdKVh_Oec]Buckingham Nicks: "Crying in the Night" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Sarah McLachlan - Angel - YouTube



LOVE her. Amazing voice.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys have some amazing taste in music, if I do say so myself.  

Rated R for profuse use of the effenheimer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc4eYOhNnU8]Ani DiFranco - Untouchable Face - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4]Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5bL5mZk8hk&feature=channel]Parody of Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me ("Just A Zombie") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsZ-BMKVbSc]Love Is A Battlefield: Literal Video Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovEDhFfgdOo&feature=related]Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version (REFRAMED) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-DJr1Qs54]The Cranberries - Ode To My Family - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v9yUVgrmPY]Alanis Morissette - Ironic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tov22NtCMC4]Mariah Carey - Vision Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2011)

Leann Rimes - Swingin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIZ3m5hkkk4]LeAnn Rimes - Swingin - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]

Leann Rimes - Crazy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbgPyws4-Wc]LeAnn Rimes - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]

Patsy Cline - Crazy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tKcTIshuwQ]Patsy Cline - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9MdW8RISCI]Boy George - Do You Really Want To Hurt Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q]Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUSaVw3Mvk]Justin Bieber - One Less Lonely Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j__OhNPutzA]Barbra Streisand- Stoney End - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 14, 2011)

Sinead O'conner - Nothing Compares 2 U

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]SinÃ©ad O&#39;Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7q-1OAbNXg]Carole King - Tapestry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oRKvpZ7PjE]White Rabbit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io]Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 15, 2011)

Lissie


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF1WJ4dChRE&feature=relmfu]Lissie - In Sleep (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fXHGx98cLA]Lissie - When I'm Alone (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 15, 2011)

Tina Dico (Dickow)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_pM3UP6sYI]Tina Dico - Let&#39;s Get Lost - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WswM_CLOs4g&feature=related]Tina Dickow - Nobody&#39;s Man - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDWrERW2PS0&feature=related]Tina Dico at Roskilde Festival (1 of 4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 15, 2011)

Tina Dickow performing "Home" unaccompanied.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjXCMiLASR0]Zero 7 Home Acoustic - YouTube[/ame]


 Tina with Zero 7 performing "Home" live......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZZSMXuGw-I&feature=related]Home- Zero 7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 15, 2011)

Another live song written and performed by Tina with Zero 7.......'The Space Between"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMeviwQLE7I]Zero7 The Space Between (Glastonbury 2004) 8of14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSQKctF0Uj8]Chaz Bono&#39;s First Dance! - Dancing With The Stars - YouTube[/ame]

Immie


----------



## Ropey (Oct 15, 2011)

Lee Aaron at the Great Canadian Party

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ8d0SLfH5s]Lee Aaron performs 'Can't Stand the Heat' Live in Newfoundland - YouTube[/ame]

Lee Aaron - Rock Me All Over You

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK4nsQgzsOQ]Lee Aaron- Rock Me All Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 16, 2011)

Bette Midler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKrO4f96T1o&feature=related]the rose - YouTube[/ame]

Janis Joplin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTHRg_iSWzM&feature=related]Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 16, 2011)

Adele

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ&feature=related]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbks0ant2vg]Bangles- Hazy Shade Of Winter - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXrzfPdwuZU&feature=related]BLONDIE - ONE WAY OR ANOTHER - 45RPMDISCS - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cO7Cz9J_NU]The Donnas - Who Invited You (Video) Album Version Audio - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLm25h7a_1w&feature=related]Elaine Paige performs &#39;Memory&#39; at Celebration concert - Live HD performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGwDYBWEDSc]Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-y2llQRN_g]Linda Eder - "Bridge Over Troubled Water" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcPc18SG6uA]Sade - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI]Enya - Only Time (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCG3kJtQBKo]Lena Horne - Stormy Weather (1943) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry about the timing, but this is my favorite song by her.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O1siM3Nm-k]Celine Dion - O Holy Night * BEST VERSION EVER * - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0]The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ko9nGrGtAY]Anne Murray-Danny&#39;s song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2011)

Fiona Apple

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK30r_SIZ-g]Fiona Apple - Paper Bag - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5yUNuauius&feature=related]Fiona Apple - Sleep To Dream - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T2OEUnOYMI]Fiona Apple - Better Version Of Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 16, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Dusty Springfield - You don't have to say you love me - YouTube



I saw her. Live. You have no idea how her voice sounded. And I'm a pro and that was my business.

When she sang it was like a voice just exploding. It didn't matter where you were in the venue. It's like her voice wrapped around you.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 17, 2011)

That new one. Adele is she called? She's got a voice to die for.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 17, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Anne Murray-Danny's song - YouTube



hehehe

Canadian queen of rock. joking. she is such a wonderous person from what I gather. And a complete sweetheart too from what everyone said.

I worked on the other side. I did mostly heavy metal and punk, but if there was one woman I loved to death to work with was Sylvia Tyson. 

She was amazing. She was to take your breath away for. She mentored me and I am forever grateful.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 17, 2011)

Easily one of the most powerful voices in music...... Laura Fabian, "Adagio" in Italiano. When I listen to her, it confirms my belief in GOD.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXdQj2Vxcp4&feature=related]Lara Fabian - Adagio in Italiano - YouTube[/ame]

"Adagio" again, but in english.......I have never seen anyone put so much into a performance, she has sung this song so many times and in numerous languages and yet, everytime is like the first.......amazing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbADSC-DdxI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbADSC-DdxI&feature=related[/ame]


Laura Pausini and Laura Fabian


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR0eXZQD10g&feature=related]Laura Pausini e Lara Fabian - La Solitudine Live in Rome - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite performance by Sarah McLachlan...... she and her band KILLS this song!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UgPeBjHIjE]"Possession (Live)" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Oct 17, 2011)

KT Tunstall........unique voice and musical creativity...... great performance

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=2c4Olwqasvc]KT Tunstall Black horse and a cherry tree Tarantata - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Anne Murray-Danny's song - YouTube
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPtyOKMcSQ0]NLFF: Sylvia Tyson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ]P!nk - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgjTO5eAbZY]Martina McBride - A Broken Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zplc4Ienkws]Reba McEntire - Fancy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA]Joan Baez - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, I can't stand "Don't it make my brown eyes blue", which she is best known for.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0sxMMsDgtM]Crystal Gayle - Eddy Rabbit - duet - you and I - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Oct 21, 2011)

Billie Holiday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs]Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin... with ethereal backing from Sandy Denny 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHJH0ETi8D4]Led Zeppelin The Battle of Evermore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6LBR38WfuU]Tori Amos - Silent All These Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Caught A Lite Sneeze... favorite performance of a favorite tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6IJdOcoLLs]TORI AMOS live CAUGHT A LITE SNEEZE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

a coupla favorite tunes from Sky Cries Mary... 90's Seattle indie band w/ dynamite female singer...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Vq4vpCFos]Sky Cries Mary - Shipwrecked - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Cvx9XDPM8]SKY CRIES MARY-don&#39;t forget the sky (1995).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Laura Branigan...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFeXhJyKiIU&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFeXhJyKiIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Kim Carnes...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Al9blQOhNw]Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Blondie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g&ob=av2e]Blondie - Rapture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Roxette...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2C5TjS2sh4&feature=related]Roxette - It Must Have Been Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Cyndi Lauper...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A]Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

I Know What Boys Like... heh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UX2afsTqFI]The Waitresses I Know What Boys Like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

The Mating Game - Bitter:Sweet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VljGLcxA1U]Bitter:Sweet - The Mating Game - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Maria Doyle Kennedy... effin' blows me away...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzsbWzC69qo]The Commitments, I Never Loved a Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 21, 2011)

Alicia Keys... sigh... makes me feel good...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywUS-ohqeE&ob=av2n]Alicia Keys - No One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Anna Graceman... prolly my favorite performance of hers from America's Got Talent...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbsA1icQihs&feature=related]America&#39;s Got Talent 2011 (Semi Finals) - Anna Graceman - Home Sweet Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Patsy Cline...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b35SkJdDGV4]Sweet Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Eva Cassidy... Autumn Leaves...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPH9gYPCWGU&feature=related]EVA CASSIDY - AUTUMN LEAVES - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Alison Krauss...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1FQqSGxBso]Down in the River to Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeol Eum&#65279; Son... Chopin Etude Op.25 No.11 ("Winter Wind")... 

incredibly well-done video of an incomparable performance...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yr7lOM27A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Jenny O'Connor... performing a tune you may recall from the movie "Last Of The Mohicans"...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg1xqAjQ5e4&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg1xqAjQ5e4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Olga D...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIJJUtodVk&feature=related]Olga D - The Ultimate Violinist Live In Dubai UAE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Oct 22, 2011)

Patti Smith - Horses 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xjkxYaUD9E]Patti Smith - Horses (full studio version) - YouTube[/ame]

Gloria


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

a bit of Bach... Brandenburg Concerto No. 3...

btw... I've always had a thing for chicks who play in the orchestra...

I'm hot for the violinist second from the left...

but I think I may be outta luck... I think the chick to her right might already have dibs...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z58CKQ3QtM&feature=related]Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G major BWV 1048 - 1. Allegro - 2. Adagio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Patti Smith - Horses
> 
> Patti Smith - Horses (full studio version) - YouTube
> 
> ...



'bout effin' time you showed up...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

Michaela Fukacová... performing part of Dvorak's Cello Concerto...

wish I coulda found a clip of Susan Sarandon pretending to play this piece from "The Witches Of Eastwick"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga5qO-R4Ocw&feature=related]Dvorak - Cello concerto op.104, Michaela Fukacová - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2011)

and now for sumpin' completely different...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBoCsJTyRvk]nashville pussy-going down-live cannes(france) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 22, 2011)

kd lang


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucegAHZojc]Mazzy Star - Fade Into You (Black White Version) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-DZJo_Xyh8]Jenny Lewis with The Watson Twins - Rise Up With Fists - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

Vidéo Christina Aguilera - Show Me How You Burlesque - Official Music Video - Burlesque de MrMusic (Musique - MrMusic) - wat.tv

Worth the trip to the site to see it. I couldn't find the video at Youtube.


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 24, 2011)

Patti Smith- Because the Night 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk&feature=related]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]

Natalie Merchant-  Because the Night 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H14R4ZsMM0E]10,000 Maniacs Because The Night DVD quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGGZTZ-3pM]Cher - The Shoop Shoop Shoop Song (It&#39;s in His Kiss) [Official Music Video] [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chysEoANK7c]What&#39;s Up! / 4 Non Blondes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOIfBrjKv1U]Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarah McLachlan - Angel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LuGzwNy2ws&ob=av2n]Sarah McLachlan - Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 24, 2011)

Sheryl Crow- Strong Enough 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bxE3W1RTz8]" Strong Enough " HQ. Sheryl Crow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M4UM7U1H5Y&feature=fvst]Fuck you - Lily Allen (Literal Lyrics) [FULL SONG] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHASQg8fR0s]Whoopi Goldberg - Sister Act - Oh Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Oct 24, 2011)

Do we have anything from Evita yet?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4IiccUjGps]Alicia Keys - Empire State Of Mind Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4CRkpBGQzU]Joan Osborne - One Of Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g]Blondie - Rapture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

I crawled all the way thru the thread again to hopefully not duplicate choices.

These ladies blow me away. They're from Ireland and hit big in the mid 90's with a completely original sound. And while everyone else seemed to be aiming for "slut look" of the 90's these women were a class act.

Forgiven not Forgotten is one of my favorites of theirs. For those that haven't heard them, enjoy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfsPf7gIp7Q]The Corrs - Forgiven Not Forgotten [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4_wXPZ1Bnk&ob=av2e]Dixie Chicks - Landslide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

I love this song and this artist. If you've ever run from a man, this song will hit you in the heart and in your soul.

She's Amanda Marshall and the song is called Birmingham. The link has the video.



Amanda Marshall - Birmingham Youtube Video: Amanda Marshall - Birmingham - Live

Hey ya

Virgil Spencer's got a nineteen-inch Hitachi
And many demons lingering
Friday night he pulled a gun to change the channel
Something that he picked up from a kid

His wife remembers well the man she knew
Seems the dreams she had have all turned black and blue
She's wasted years, no time for tears

'Cause there's another chance and someday soon
Shining like the Alabama moon
She's looking for her promised land
Out beyond the lights of Birmingham

It's three A.M. and Virgil's pa*sed out on the sofa
A fifth of Jim Beam on the floor
She's packed a bag she slips the keys out of his pocket
She's careful not to slam the door

And as she drives she rubs her rosary
She's never been so all alone, she's never felt so free
She's got miles to go, blind faith and hope

'Cause there's another chance and someday soon
Shining like the Alabama moon
She's looking for her promised land
Out beyond the lights of Birmingham

As the rain falls down upon the interstate
Any doubts she had are all but washed away
One long look back at Birmingham

'Cause there's another chance and someday soon
Shining like the Alabama moon
She's looking for her promised land
Out beyond the lights of Birmingham

Another chance and someday soon
Shining like the Alabama moon
She's looking for her promised land, yea
Out beyond the lights of, yea yea Birmingham, Birmingham, yea yea

Oh baby, yea someday soon
Baby someday soon, yea someday soon
Hey hey yea, keep on driving
Keep on driving, keep on chasing


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfRNRymrv9k&feature=related]Mariah Carey - Always Be My Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

And now for something completely different  I love Carol Pope and Rough Trade.

Here's High School Confidential.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJHtzdvfKg]ROUGH TRADE - High School Confidential - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ScjucUV8v0]Christina Aguilera - Candyman (Edit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJLIiF15wjQ]Spice Girls - Wannabe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk]The Bangles Walk Like An Egyptian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

And you can't have a Jim Dandy without a Ruby Starr. She had her own band called Grey Star and she really was just a one of a kick ass rocking chick.

But most people will know her for being the babe in Black Oak Arkansas.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqRR3qLNAYY]Black Oak Arkansas - Jim Dandy - VH1 - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I crawled all the way thru the thread again to hopefully not duplicate choices.
> 
> These ladies blow me away. They're from Ireland and hit big in the mid 90's with a completely original sound. And while everyone else seemed to be aiming for "slut look" of the 90's these women were a class act.
> 
> ...



I love them. I discovered them backwards and after the fact (like ya do) when I found this video, and started doing some investigating.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj6nhpC5Qbo]Summer wine - The corrs and Bono (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Do we have anything from Evita yet?



Not that I've seen.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 24, 2011)

So hard to choose which song!  

But I've decided what I want to watch tonight.  I'll be back when the movie is over unless someone else wants to pick one for me.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

We'll wait. It will be fresh in your mind, so you will pick well.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is one of my favorites. love her voice.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRqUONe_aAI]Shivaree - "Goodnight Moon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I crawled all the way thru the thread again to hopefully not duplicate choices.
> ...



Much Music broadcast a couple of their live shows and they were just amazing. I'm a true fan. Great talent. Very understated by awesome nonetheless.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

One of my all time favorite country ladies.

Suzy Bogguss and Drive South

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUTFWqkFf98]Suzy Bogguss - Drive South - Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

And Deana Carter and Strawberry Wine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE]Deana Carter - Strawberry Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American Horse (Oct 24, 2011)

Nicolette Larson

The birth of her daughter inspired the last album she recorded, "SLEEP, BABY, SLEEP," for the SONY WONDER Family Artist Series in 1994. The album is a collection of lullabies and children's songs including duets with Graham Nash and Linda Ronstadt. One of the songs, "Oh Bear" was written with her young daughter, Elsie. In another Nicolette-penned song on that album called "Starlight, Starbright," a heartfelt lyric summed up her feelings toward motherhood and the all-embracing love of a child:

_*You're the answer to a million prayers; 
You're the apple of my eye; 
I can hear you breathing next to me 
Just how lucky can one person be? 
I am looking at a mystery&#8230; 
Everything I dreamed, More than I could wish for *_
"

Nicolette passed away in December of 1997 due to complications from a cerebral edema. She is survived by her husband, Russell Kunkel, and their 8-year-old daughter, Elsie May. Those who loved her came together in February of 1998 to honor her in a memorial concert.​
The Life of Nicolette Larson


Nicolette Larson . . .  She struggled for years to  be recognized and rise above second tier.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmkTbgiWqmg&feature=related]Nicolette Larson - Lotta Love. - YouTube[/ame]

A Tribute to Nicolette Larson


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 24, 2011)

One of my favorites, Julie Driscoll. Amazing.

This Wheels on Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuqRjXlrIm0]Julie Driscoll - Wheel&#39;s On Fire - YouTube[/ame]

Season of the Witch

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpizS9h-1Xk]Julie Driscoll - Season Of The Witch (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HRa4X07jdE]Judy Garland - Over The Rainbow (Subtitiles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2RKb1R7jM0]En Vogue - Giving Him Something He Can Feel - Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American Horse (Oct 24, 2011)

Joan baez; the clearest most beautiful voice ever!  

In this live performance she practices and hums for two minutes and then renders a perfect version of Silver Dagger. (1960)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fId-edKbFhU&feature=related]JOAN BAEZ "Silver Dagger"- Live 1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 25, 2011)

Great classic with three all stars of country music.

Tammy, Dolly and Loretta

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eEI4wCYtVw]Tammy, Dolly & Loretta-Silver Threads And Golden Needles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 25, 2011)

American Horse said:


> Joan baez; the clearest most beautiful voice ever!
> 
> In this live performance she practices and hums for two minutes and then renders a perfect version of Silver Dagger. (1960)
> 
> JOAN BAEZ "Silver Dagger"- Live 1972 - YouTube



One of my favorites

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r4DIb_nKgw]JOAN BAEZ "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO073fekFfA]Dionne Warwick - Walk On By (Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6dqhi8Ptw]Aretha Franklin - Natural Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd brought up Sylvia Tyson in another post. Her husband (at the time) wrote this most haunting tune called "Someday Soon" and even though so many people have recorded it, including Ian and Sylvia, I think no one does it justice like Judy Collins.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w70-1b9SCj0]JUDY COLLINS - "Someday Soon" HD 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 25, 2011)

Are we aiming for a little soul here?

I love Gladys....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pHhItkhc7o]Gladys Knight - Midnight Train To Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 25, 2011)

Going for women of soul could be a whole seperate thread. There are so many awesome female vocalists out there in that genre. Even the oldies but goldies are still holding their own out there.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 25, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I'd brought up Sylvia Tyson in another post. Her husband (at the time) wrote this most haunting tune called "Someday Soon" and even though so many people have recorded it, including Ian and Sylvia, I think no one does it justice like Judy Collins.
> 
> JUDY COLLINS - "Someday Soon" HD 1969 - YouTube



I remember this one.    The "Dicky Bird"...

Thanks tinydancer

Odetta - House of the Rising Sun


Odetta - Hit Or Miss


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 25, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> This is one of my favorites. love her voice.
> 
> Shivaree - "Goodnight Moon" - YouTube



I love that song. I have posted that many times in the past. But I am not sure anyone has ever actually listed. Doesn't matter though. I posted it becase *I* liked it


----------



## Ropey (Oct 25, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my favorites. love her voice.
> ...



Shivaree's got a lower husk of velvet.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMBnT86-AOQ]Shivaree- Arrivederci - YouTube[/ame]

^ My favorite.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 25, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> I'd brought up Sylvia Tyson in another post. Her husband (at the time) wrote this most haunting tune called "Someday Soon" and even though so many people have recorded it, including Ian and Sylvia, I think no one does it justice like Judy Collins.
> 
> JUDY COLLINS - "Someday Soon" HD 1969 - YouTube



I was madly in love with Judy Collins in the late 60's / early 70's...

still am, truth be told...

and that was one of my favorite tunes of hers...


here's several more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYw283vgm2w]JUDY COLLINS - "Bird On A Wire" 1976 by Leonard Cohen - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqJZRHJcu4&feature=related]Judy Collins - My Father - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YXpH3eHgGE&feature=related]Judy Collins- Since you&#39;ve asked - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLf75k7mtnc&feature=related]SEND IN THE CLOWNS - JUDY COLLINS 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ9c1DZQEAk]Tribute to Sandy Denny , Judy Collins sings Who Knows Where the Time Goes at Cambridge Folk Festival - YouTube[/ame]

that last tune a great tribute to Sandy Denny...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 25, 2011)

some early Joni Mitchell... deliciously ethereal... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcGvR1OumjM]Joni Mitchell - I Had A King - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RawwI77ytIM]Joni Mitchell - Sisotowbell Lane - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4DjbEyl5uA&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - Cactus Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Rita Coolidge 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNOVLhsX8MI]Rita Coolidge - (Your Love Has Lifted Me)Higher And Higher - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You're crazy.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 26, 2011)

The Flirtations...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39SjyMvBbk4]The Flirtations - Nothing But A Heartache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 26, 2011)

Silver Convention...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_77OclyEvo&feature=related]Silver Convention - Fly Robin fly 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 26, 2011)

En Vogue...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaoSSVQz37A]En Vogue - Free your mind - HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Oct 26, 2011)

"The Rose" - Bette Midler.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0CvciW9AkQ&feature=related]Bette Midler-The Rose 1979 vintage midler - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9THvjcohqVg]Loretta Lynn - Coal Miner&#39;s Daughter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tov22NtCMC4]Mariah Carey - Vision Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLI7FJgaydE]No Doubt - Just a girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-duPPLhqe0]Roisin Murphy - Ramalama (bang bang) *lyrics* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 11, 2011)

Piaf... 'nuff said...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPvx38D4GM&feature=related]Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 11, 2011)

Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez... La Wally... from the movie "Diva"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hsmoo97CVA]Aria from Diva - Wilhelmenia Wiggins Fernandez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 11, 2011)

Anna Graceman...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2jWpbGD9c]Anna Graceman america&#39;s got talent 2011 (semi-finals) home sweet home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

Ellen Page.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFxIXC6Ss2M]I dreamed a dream - les miserables (with lyrics) - original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78Ruh0ewBVo]Barbra Streisand - HD STEREO - Memory - CC for lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8QksTKRYS0]Kate Smith Sings God Bless America, 1930s - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9nz-EXvg4]Nancy Wilson playing the full intro - Crazy on You[/ame]

Great Graphics


Studio Version


----------



## Douger (Nov 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emDQcSVn4wA&feature=related]Candice Night - Alone With Fate (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhOn1qi2Wic]Debi Nova/ Bachata Rosa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNKAofeMg5A]Debi Nova - Getting to know her! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 12, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh_x8uBUbkc]Siouxsie & the Banshees - Dear Prudence[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FYgUgLTI0c]Siouxsie and the Banshees - Arabian Knights[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaYHRx9-v2M]Diana Ross - Chain Reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ella Fitizgerald.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUYpUogn91U]Ella Fitzgerald - A-Tisket, A-Tasket - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 15, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJuFxl0bxY]Billie Holiday - The Very Thought of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Nov 16, 2011)

Rosemary Clooney - "I'll Be Seeing You".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Go8Xep9fY]Rosemary Clooney - I"ll Be Seeing You - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8qu6-P14Ms&feature=related]Girls With Guitars (Bluescaravan 2011) - Highway To Hell (Salzburg, Rockhouse, March 14th, 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgeIzqlOWck&feature=related]Blues Caravan 2011 - Girls With Guitars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q&feature=related]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs&feature=related]Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUa-LQcBla8]Kristine Jackson - Come On In My Kitchen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HydC2RmY8A8]Tracy Marie -- Say Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQzxVa_2JBs&feature=related]Tracy Marie - Breakfast in Bed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhiannon Giddens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don&#39;t You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhiannon Giddens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjY64GztXFw&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops- No Man&#39;s Momma Now- Floydfest 2011.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEJx8cYnUuE]I&#39;m Not Afraid - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxlpKZw_7wU]I Ain&#39;t Afraid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

Rhiannon Giddens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaK_nBp2Yc&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCvHgppVey4]Wrinkled Ladies.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb3TaFzxlfI]Antonio Vivaldi "La Folia" - Apollo&#39;s Fire Baroque Orchestra/Jeannette Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ-8jYpa1-o]Celtic Woman / Chloe Agnew - &#39;&#39;O Holy Night&#39;&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnhcGpmH9Y]Anoushka Shankar plays &#39;Pancham Se Gara&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcGJzsxmug]Way You Are Blues (Long Version) by Deborah Henson-Conant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pECeohhUBSs&feature=related]Beck&#39;s Blues by Deborah Henson-Conant - Electric Pedal Harp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u1DdbNC7DM&feature=related]Norah Jones - Don&#39;t Know Why - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD6wcgYZdkk]Whitney Houston - One Moment in Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvPYXHM94DQ&feature=related]The Greatest Love of all (Live) - Whitney Houston - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I21puOd8dPA&feature=related]Tracy Chapman - Open Arms (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsQ8oowCCZw&feature=related]Tracy Chapman - Wedding song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhEVarXKxjU&feature=related]Annie Lennox - Train In Vain (Guru Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

To Margaret:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pjMwzujbHE]Joan Armatrading - The Weakness In Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahZNam2uT40&feature=related]Patti Smith - Dancing Barefoot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYwgG2oyUbA]Madonna - What It Feels Like For A Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gapCK5_rMuY&feature=related]Ella Fitzgerald, "It&#39;s Only a Paper Moon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLCWhDkOqE1D4]Amy Winehouse - Back To Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_hRJHc3eA&feature=related]Chaka Khan - Aint Nobody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTIs-TBwcbk]Joan Armatrading - Love and Affection - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_FcAg4ObRQ]Bonnie Raitt - I Will Not Be Broken (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-rNX1DKuMI]Big Mama Thornton "Ball And Chain" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Another big mama 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJNk6I9Dguk]California Dreamin&#39; - The Songs Of The Mamas & The Papas: Promotional Clip #4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLCk066o9sU]Buffy Sainte-Marie - Up Where We Belong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETKB5ka_bAk]Macy Gray - Do Something - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbiYv_lNfFA]Joan.Jett.I.Hate.Myself.For.Loving.You.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDDSBJFsN7E&feature=related]25 hottest lesbian and bisexual women! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG32wuu2mow&feature=related]FUCKNUCKLES - Consumers Consumed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

Tyler Postma

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAD9PYMRpVk]MVI 0311 STARS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE41YPdPuis]Blues Brothers - Think (Aretha Franklin) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXRvqSX6bfA&feature=related]Norah Jones - Home of the Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

Tyler Postma

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWeYGjzDha4&feature=player_embedded]Lost State Of Franklin "Made In The USA" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1oKhVaKBRE&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL405296B89695F391]Bessie Smith,Lost Your Head Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-rNX1DKuMI&feature=related]Big Mama Thornton "Ball And Chain" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z1exxwKbkc&feature=related]Barbara Carr - Bone Me Like You Own Me.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLWVqUZvT0&feature=related]Denise Lasalle - Lick It Before You Stick It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLSDZo627eU&feature=related]Betty Wright - After The Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y&feature=related]Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUvPS0czxvo]Sara Watkins "Where Will You Be" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k29JxVCKBBM]Kate Voegele - Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 23, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzJtUU-opkE&feature=related]Anais Mitchell - Backstage at Mountain Stage - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZPTp-F0nE&feature=related]Anais Mitchell - Hadestown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6HLTBwCFO0&feature=related]Tin Pan Caravan: Anais Mitchell- 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcCPNHIwRK8]THE RUNAWAYS - Wasted (1977 UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvVr8oqkFqo]Suzi Quatro - Devil Gate Drive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCDMgwdip6s]Suzi Quatro - The Wild One (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsJHtzdvfKg]ROUGH TRADE - High School Confidential - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTOlUeugRuA&feature=related]Dixie Chicks - Super Bowl XXXVII (2003) - The National Anthem of the United States of America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMJy68zlXv0]Dixie Chicks - Love Me Like A Man (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeannette Sorrell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htPL0moX9HA&feature=related]Handel&#39;s Messiah - The Musician as Storyteller - Apollo&#39;s Fire - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udJIjJsv0k0&feature=related]Handel&#39;s Messiah - A Theatrical/Spiritual Journey - Apollo&#39;s Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2011)

Smantha Fish

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgxny8z17_g&feature=related]Smantha Fish "I put a spell on you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq0JnvEaWXw]Apollo&#39;s Fire/Sorrell - "Come to the River" LIVE: Wayfaring Stranger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52 (Nov 27, 2011)

Peggy Lee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlY97WVQQ28&feature=feedrec_grec_index]Peggy Lee -The More I See You / I&#39;ll Be Seeing You HD Stereo 1972 - YouTube[/ame].


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKp7io9XVzA&feature=related]Grace Kelly Quintet "Summertime" at Saratoga - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqvKAnrjnRU]Kristine Jackson performs Hammer Mill LIVE from the indie BOX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

Kristine Jackson (Trumpet), Mary Bridget Davies (vocals)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&feature=related]Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTTlVGIeFk&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac ~ Gypsy (Extended version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA&feature=related]Stevie Nicks - Landslide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc-IvIy0UUs&feature=related]Jewel "You Were Meant For Me" (1997) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCr1M5_THms&feature=related]Jewel - Somewhere Over The Rainbow (Live 2006) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwtN2NLwuNQ&feature=related]Beat of My Heart - Karan Casey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 29, 2011)

NO DOUBT -Don't speak[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnGFb-L4VI8]NO DOUBT -Don't speak[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 29, 2011)

A Camp. Featuring Nina Persson of The Cardigans and the late, great Mark Linkous of Sparklehorse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj_w_QLBXIU]A Camp - Algebra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 29, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi6keFpm-BY]Neko Case - Star Witness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KttQ67ESf8M&feature=related]Bjork - Triumph Of A Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy3be2oLDK8]Björk - Pagan Poetry - Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htobTBlCvUU&feature=relmfu]Björk - It&#39;s Oh So Quiet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Dec 1, 2011)

Great girl. Victim of M-pyre.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg]Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Dec 1, 2011)

Before uh murkin requests.
Singer Joni Mitchell Suffering From Morgellons, A Terrifying New Disease Possibly Linked to GMO Contamination by Caitlin Rose | Down to Earth Blog


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqNcyFNMfLM]Dame Shirley Bassey | Get The Party Started (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 2, 2011)

here's a dear sweet friend of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz_14MwZt9U]Creole and Cajun Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Dec 2, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2UTwrmGO7Q]Sinead O&#39;Connor - Sacrifice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ty1pcdBZI&feature=related]Sarah Brightman - Memory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gySaU1wawY]Let&#39;s Hear it For the Boys, Deniece Williams.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX8GzhAFPeY]circle in the sand Belinda Carlisle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtxdeyI024]Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew-9r_6MABg]Adele - Someone Like You (Live) Itunes Festival 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfoT1r8Ay4]Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwmUMvhy-lY]Pink - Me & bobby McGee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1_yGRe3PDY&feature=related]Tracy Nelson - When It All Comes Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuwAGe4bxMo&feature=related]Paulette Carlson --"Who&#39;s Lonely Now" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 10, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFkQdaI1GCU]Highway 101 ~ Whiskey, If You Were A Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2012)

Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VfmxlTa9gg]Sheryl Crow - The First Cut Is The Deepest[/ame]

Sheryl Crow, Levon Helm & Friends - No Depression in Heaven

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY68zn6nNDA]Sheryl Crow, Levon Helm & Friends - "No Depression in Heaven"[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 11, 2012)

Sheryl Crow & Emmylou Harris - Pale Blue Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzJBd8Dmcqg]Sheryl Crow & Emmylou Harris - Pale Blue Eyes[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crYUB5Yzths&feature=fvst]Ebonee Arielle Le'Triece - Dancer, Choreographer & Instructor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfF9tR1bStM&feature=related]Chantel Mcgregor Cambridge rock festival 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l9YcewEumw&feature=related]Carolina Eyck plays Gabriel Fauré - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmbMmeQA98&feature=related]Samantha Fish Today&#39;s My Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=camcsHq3bt4&feature=related]Samantha Fish - Other Side Of The Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sitarro (Feb 12, 2012)

This was performed at her "Welcome Home Heroes" concert in Norfolk, Virginia.....1991 

Rest In Peace Whitney.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L_23XC3uCY&feature=fvst]Whitney Houston - Star Spangled Banner (Welcome Home Heroes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=supfx7HVdmA&feature=related]String of Pearls. Rhiannon Giddens and Laurelyn Dossett - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851bVVMQLDc]right around the corner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVnM7M9mtLI&feature=related]Leyla McCalla: Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc&feature=related]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnL05Fblrs&feature=relmfu]Leyla McCalla: When I Can See the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ87dCuXSQo&feature=related]Linnzi Zaorski - When I Get Low I Get High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3-GiVIE8gc]Shakira - Gypsy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 17, 2012)

Cowboy Junkies - Blue Moon Revisited

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ6EGsZdxpE]Cowboy Junkies - Blue Moon Revisited[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 17, 2012)

Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ3W9il0KK4]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 17, 2012)

The Cranberries - Just My Imagination

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tFUUKi1SDI]The Cranberries - Just My Imagination - 2011 Live Concert[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJtB55MaoD0&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVAYMcY2vx8GRZM1Rgkb-sm22w8PgntGgo]Jessie J - Domino - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFUBb_YAP0]The pretenders - "show me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOcE5ARKT2E]Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jeUINzHK9o]Whitney Houston (1963-2012) - Super Bowl XXV (1991) - The National Anthem of the United States - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXnDGEM2oOg]10&#39;000 maniacs - trouble me (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs&ob=av3e]Dido - White Flag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfweyn3THv8]Whitney Houston ~ Live in 1994 (Pt. 12/17) ~ Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n08JRxVLKLE]Enya - On your Shore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fM_jnS-MjY&feature=related]Suzy Bogguss - Someday Soon (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAHktlvoZEE]Linda Ronstadt Alison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo1JPSNCwOY]The Girls From Petticoat Junction - I&#39;m So Glad That You Found Me (1968) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXxRyNvTPr8&feature=relmfu]Mariah Carey feat. Boyz II Men - One Sweet Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDigK8LwyE]Etta James - At Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 21, 2012)

Ana Popovic Solo 'Blues for M' at Tollwood Festival Munich 2011 Live

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WfKtdFiO2k&feature=related]Ana Popovic Solo 'Blues for M' at Tollwood Festival Munich 2011 Live[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 21, 2012)

Ana Popovic - House burning down (Hendrix cover - encore) at Musiktheater Dortmund 02.04.2011

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thhy15DZUWg]Ana Popovic - House burning down[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-CtBBcMgsY]Get Here (Oleta Adams) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 22, 2012)

Pat Benatar - Heartbreaker

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk-TxTt89xA]Pat Benatar - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Feb 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnspGQzt1Jc]Joan Baez - Diamonds & Rust - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2012)

1954 Clip of a young Betty White singing Nevertheless (I'm in Love with You)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcFAMG8cOWg]1954 Clip of a young Betty White singing Nevertheless (I'm in Love with You)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkc1A2SjETA]Joan Osborne - Midnight Train to Georgia[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2012)

Joan Osborne - Heatwave

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTKFR3ra2ts]Joan Osborne - Heatwave[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2012)

Lisa Stansfield ~ Change

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6CpXPl_VNs]Lisa Stansfield ~ Change[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2012)

Etta James - I'd Rather Go Blind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM]Etta James - I'd Rather Go Blind[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Swing out Sister...Breakout

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcqc5oHhDZE]Swing Out Sister - Breakout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Alannah Myles...Black Velvet 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]Alannah Myles ~ Black Velvet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FuelRod (Feb 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIYiGA_rIls&ob=av2e]Sheryl Crow - Soak Up The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares To You 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTOpQS982aM]Sinead O&#39;Connor - Nothing Compares To You (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Joan Osborne...What if God Was One of Us

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZEO1Lug25s]Joan Osborne - One of Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Tracy Chapman...Give Me One Reason

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4&feature=related]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Sade...The Sweetest Taboo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRFmnAw1siY&feature=related]05. Sade - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Anita Baker...Giving You The Best That I've Got

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bn6Itz9WuQ&feature=related]anita baker - giving you the best that i&#39;ve got - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Carole King...Jazzman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7x_vWNRS5c]Carole King - Jazzman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Carly Simon...You Belong To Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zz8mbqtgO8&feature=related]Carly Simon - You Belong To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aretha Franklin...Who's Zoomin' Who?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNBywh_XQJQ&feature=related]Aretha Franklin - Who&#39;s Zoomin&#39; Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Feb 29, 2012)

Joni Mitchell...Help Me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOEE-kR-Txg&feature=related]Joni Mitchell - Help Me (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Mar 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFnp91ujCWo]Jar&#331;&#331;a - Iellem le [/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Mar 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBSmR7fhNsk]Fotheringay [Sandy Denny] - Banks of the Nile (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 11, 2012)

Linsey Stirling, 23 ~ America's Got Talent 2010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ3hCDNe7uA]Linsey Stirling, 23 ~ America's Got Talent 2010[/ame]


----------



## Sweet Willy (Mar 11, 2012)

Speaking of girls that play fiddle / violin: Amanda Shires

Fiddle solo at 2:50

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N53rN5J24Tg]When You Need a Train it Never Comes.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 12, 2012)

Tanya Tucker - Delta Dawn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO09q5LRmGo]Tanya Tucker - Delta Dawn[/ame]


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2012)

I love this band. Gonna see them in concert next month! WOOT

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgXlUxDGFvU]ARKONA - Liki Bessmertnykh Bogov (Official) - YouTube[/ame]

people have told me that I look like her, but male. Guess that means I think Im pretty good lookin'


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 14, 2012)

Rhiannon Giddens

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJSEQ8-CVc4&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops 12-10-11 Mercy Lounge 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American Horse (Mar 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3nBuwOPu8A&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AV4oVf-d_DwKDHyciEVprNXdMsFr0EbaGl]Bond - Victory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNlKJ2X1sfk&feature=related]Chantel McGregor Daydream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_edFcPlPnPM&feature=related]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Hit&#39;em Up Style" at SUNSTAR Women Music Festival - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 15, 2012)

my apologies... this YouTube link has an annoying 30-second ad for some asshole mobile phone company...

fuck 'em... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Wnh0V4HMM&ob=av2e]Fiona Apple - Sleep To Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUCR7reGVqg&feature=relmfu]Leyla McCalla - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho2ytEjUB7o&feature=related]BANJO - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach&#39;s Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO7ykK7DeCc]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Sole" live at Barker Learning Center-Hi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGm6-l61Oqw&feature=related]Rickie Lee Jones - Chuck E.&#39;s In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcQoS_H7mak]YOU&#39;LL LOSE A GOOD THING - BARBARA LYNN (LP VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2012)

Christina Aguilera - Genie In A Bottle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIDWgqDBNXA]Christina Aguilera - Genie In A Bottle[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Mar 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls1YVhcLD2c]Rosanne Singing National Anthem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger - Whatever U Like ft. T.I.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX-1q_Lpzp8]Nicole Scherzinger - Whatever U Like ft. T.I.[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W5BRgWgU1M]Mary Bridget Davies - Same Ol&#39; Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOgTVJOdFVU]JESSI COLTER- I&#39;M NOT LISA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 22, 2012)

Patti Smith - Horses

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xjkxYaUD9E]Patti Smith - Horses (full studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgNeBNMJFZs]Patti Smith - Gloria (1979) Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sub (Mar 24, 2012)

Nina Hagen - Auf´m Bahnhof Zoo


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg&ob=av2e]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkSwF42cOm8]Regina Spektor- Musicbox[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Apr 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpcFHtxm60]Judy Garland Barbra Streisand Duet - Get Happy / Happy Days Are Here Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2012)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2012)

Leyla McCalla

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR1DSctYcEc&feature=related]BACH SOLO STEREO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnL05Fblrs&feature=related]Leyla McCalla: When I Can See the Valley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2012)

Leyla McCalla with the Carolina Chocolate Drops

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XoF7TWYa3o]Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Country Girl" - Radio Woodstock 100.1 - 3/6/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm going to want to hear more from this young lady.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc]Lorde - Royals (US Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 19, 2013)

And by 'young,' I mean she'll be 17 in November.


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 19, 2013)

not a singer... but this gal still knocks me out every time I watch this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA8KHEA0K_8]America's Got Talent - Beth Ann Robinson - Audition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2013)

Suzi Quatro - Can The Can


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2013)

Sarah Mclalachlan - I Will Remember You


Canadian Celitic Content


----------



## Gracie (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Vikrant (Aug 25, 2013)

I wanted to share this pretty Syrian dancer with you folks.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Aug 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_siYfZDh5w]Emeli Sandé - My Kind of Love - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nwdjQmc_N8]Emeli Sandé - Next To Me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=883yQqdOaLg]Emeli Sande - Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2013)

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJj0e3thbkU]Kim Carnes - BETTE DAVIS EYE - Les années bonheur - Patrick Sébastien - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2013)

For me and I already probably put them up but hey short term memory loss.

These chicks were awesome. Toronto. I was straight they were gay but I do take it as a huge compliment that one wanted me. 

Odd that. These girls were amazing. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-ny-p7AnBL8]Toronto: Your Daddy Don't Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2013)

Now one of my favorite women ever.....................

Carol Pope. She rocked the planet up here and turned the music industry upside down.

Rough Trade with Carol. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/qsJHtzdvfKg]ROUGH TRADE - High School Confidential - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 9, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube



she is a great vocalist


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

For me KD Lang..................omg...........................first time I heard her voice I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. 

You can't make up her voice...

Pick a song because I can't . The woman is killer. Maybe with Roy. I can't pick a tune. 

She just is amazing beyond.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay okay the Coors.........I'm on a roll forgive me. 

All the Coors.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 10, 2013)

That's how I feel about Kimbra - and she's so young, but man. She is such a talent. 

Adele, too.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Okay okay the Coors.........I'm on a roll forgive me.
> 
> All the Coors.



This is the video of theirs I love the most (provided you actually meant the Corrs.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSxQN2E_FPM]The Corrs & Bono - Summer Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

Ronnie Spector. Be my baby.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Okay okay the Coors.........I'm on a roll forgive me.
> ...



Yuppers. The one for me from them..........forgiven not forgotten. I'm PWI have mercy. 

Their harmonies are to kill for. And those lyrics well. Helped me end a 15 year old  marriage and move on.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

My Sylvia Tyson. 

Now most give credit to Judy Collins on this. Tis ok. I love Judy too. But the song is Sylvia's. I know it's credited to Ian. But the song is hers. 

She mentored me. The most beautiful lady. So talented. So wonderful. I owe her everything. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/P4d0R0uI79Y]~ IAN AND SYLVIA TYSON ~ Someday Soon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh and a ps Ian is awesome. Not to take away from him. I never worked with him but from what everyone has said he's amazing as well.

I only worked with Sylvia.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk]Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink - Lady Marmalade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably a duplicate, but not recent I don't think.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2014)

Alanis Morissette - Thank you 

[ame=http://youtu.be/L01w03cjjAc]Alanis Morissette - Thank you (subtitulado en español).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 26, 2014)

What's New?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQEbJfUVcE]LINDA RONSTADT & NELSON RIDDLE ORCHESTRA - (COMPLETE), 1984 {153} - YouTube[/ame]

LINDA sings 10 songs and also 5 more songs with three other singers - LISA EDWARDS, ELIZABETH LAMERS, & RITA VALENTE, and also singer/piano RED YOUNG . My favorite that she sings is "Falling In Love Again" (the fifth song in) because its sort of jazzy and she sits on the moon....SEE PLAYLIST BELOW:

00:42 "I've Got A Crush On You"
04:26 "What's New"
08:15 "Keeping Out Of Mischief Now"
11:58 "Guess I'll Hang My Tears Out to Dry"
17:14 "Falling In Love Again"
20:53 "Someone To Watch Over Me"
26:12 Linda Ronstadt's personal message to OPB viewers

Linda, along with three other singers:
26:52 "Hey Daddy"
29:38 "Mr. Sandman"
31:48 "Kalamazoo"
34:03 "Dream"
37:54 "Take Me Back To The Track, Jack"

Linda again:
40:38 "I Don't Stand A Ghost Of A Chance With You"
44:50 "Lover Man Where Can You Be"
49:08 "Good Bye"


----------



## jan (Feb 26, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> What's New?
> 
> LINDA RONSTADT & NELSON RIDDLE ORCHESTRA - (COMPLETE), 1984 {153} - YouTube
> 
> ...



That was her "torch song album".  Nice tunes!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zR7-N_enqvI]Ingrid Michaelson - "The Way I Am" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/m2WNq9k8qf4]Sara Bareilles - Sittin' on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/srEUzdY6oaw]Rickie Lee Jones - Lush Life (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BCt0S4etsec]Heart - Love Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2014)

Ella Fitzgerald - Cry me a river

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Gn9A-kdsRo]Ella Fitzgerald - Cry me a river - YouTube[/ame]

Some sweet rhythmic changes. This song will stand on it's own for quite some time imo.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Apr 9, 2014)

Annie Bertucci   Hot back up singer


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 9, 2014)

saw Janis perform this tune nearly 45 years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzoXdOAZBVM]Janis Joplin Cry Baby live in toronto 1970 - YouTube[/ame]

I was standing at the edge of the stage...

Janis was wailin' away no more'n 10 yards away from me...

I've never been quite the same ever since then...


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Concrete Blonde - Joey

[ame=http://youtu.be/nmQYTrNoOxE]Concrete Blonde - Joey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 14, 2014)

Johnette Napolitano (from Concrete Blonde) - Amazing

[ame=http://youtu.be/wiyuHZjxZSI]Johnette Napolitano~Amazing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 14, 2014)

I doesn't get any better than this! And at the time this video was made, she was the sexiest woman on the planet!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwGWOAbpBdk]Tina Turner - The Best LIVE (Wembley) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 16, 2014)

Joan Jett - You Don't Own Me

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z06t0VVT6Fk]Joan Jett - You Don't Own Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Kacey Musgraves - Follow Your Arrow 

[ame=http://youtu.be/2JEdDgNmKM8]Kacey Musgraves - Follow Your Arrow (Live at Farm Aid 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2014)

Nina:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q2t-2qHPhE&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CJ_gu6qXZPBgAz35Q9V-HR&index=9].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2-qXzEl8ig].[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now

[ame=http://youtu.be/bcrEqIpi6sg]Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dn8-4tjPxD8]Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen - YouTube[/ame]

They were a good looking couple and she was a stone fox.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 20, 2014)

My grandson is into technical audio. After reading some of the magazines related to audio technology I realized that anybody can be a singer. A squeaky voice or no voice is no hinderence. All you need is a stage presence and the technology will do the rest. That's why modern country music babes are all glitzy  Barbie dolls instead of the old hard core Patsy Cline types. In other words anybody can be a hit singer if they look good.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 24, 2014)

Fast car -Tracy Chapman

[ame=http://youtu.be/Orv_F2HV4gk]Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Apr 26, 2014)

Alanis Morissette - Ironic

[ame=http://youtu.be/8v9yUVgrmPY]Alanis Morissette - Ironic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2014)

Reba's official video for...

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4GMUlCBgd0]The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJDrLVAjgd8].[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2014)

Incredible performance and spectacular stage show...

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuO_8VlYAfk]Tina Turner, as "Aunty Entity"[/ame]

Note: she was *70* years old when this was done!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b-6ksMdkrU].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odTlZaoLCA].[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhm3ZlNEKqs]Samantha Fish - "Other Side of the Bottle" @ The Zoo Bar - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 2, 2014)

Ah! Sweet Mystery of Life (The Dream Melody) - Nelson Eddy & Jeanette MacDonald


----------



## BDBoop (May 3, 2014)

I never get tired of this one.


----------



## indiajo (Jun 1, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Okay okay the Coors.........I'm on a roll forgive me.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ov6USLXwGA]The Corrs - Unplugged [Full acoustic concert] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indiajo (Jun 1, 2014)

A few Russians, Iwas recently surfing through the russian "voice", and was stunned by the quality and, of course, the looks of some of their girls.
This song dumbfounded me. Actually (for the record, I'm almost 60) I knew it. From the early 80's.
I remember I had recorded it on tape and always thought it was Italian, from Alice or someone like that, or at least covered.
In fact, it was from Alla Borissowna, a russian cult singer, and this was one title of a film about her life that reached (including the west that time) sales in singles of around 60 Million. And it was never covered by a western singer. A Song from the Soviet Union. Remarkable.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybBKplzA38w]????? 2 ?????? ???????? - ???????, ??????? ???? 22.11.13 ( Nargiz Zakirova ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indiajo (Jun 1, 2014)

Another

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1QW11fNdcU]????? 2 - ????? ????????? - Je Suis Malade. 13.12.2013. ????????????? 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bag1gUxuU0g]Lana Del Rey - Born To Die - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Amy Lee 
Evanescence - Sweet Sacrifice


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Have to include it..


Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Sarah McLachlan

Building A Mystery


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Alanis Morissette

Everything


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ugl3pd8LUhA]Sheena easton - Almost over you - 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Sheena easton - Almost over you - 1983 - YouTube



Wow... I've never heard that song before.. It's truly beautiful and sad..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2014)

I take it you are pretty young.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wx2VAaLA1oU]Don't you break my heart slow- by Vonda Shepard (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s9Z37FSV84"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s9Z37FSV84[/ame]

Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QKLMCssXzs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QKLMCssXzs[/ame]

Anni-Frid Lyngstad- Fernando


----------



## NLT (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-rtODyHzlk]Top 10 Kate Bush Songs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OjW1TDANxk]Patti Smith Because The Night LIVE (OGWT 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS2Fu254QaI]Linda Ronstadt - Greatest Hits Vol. II - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM[/ame]

Shakira- Hips Don't Lie, ft. Wyclef Jean


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ith409yhy54"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ith409yhy54[/ame]

Carole King- Smackwater Jack


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI]Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmbTAHme1I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmbTAHme1I[/ame]

Merrilee Rush- Angel of the Morning


----------



## TheIceMan (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfHhNg1iII]joan jett - crimson and clover 1983.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ58TVYNFro"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ58TVYNFro[/ame]

Bonnie Raitt- Something To Talk About


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjd01Cup8yw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjd01Cup8yw[/ame]

The Runaways- Cherry Bomb


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5YxtweUxrA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5YxtweUxrA[/ame]

The Shangri-Las- Remember(Walking in the Sand)


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XymD0wMLaA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XymD0wMLaA[/ame]

Natalie Merchant- After the Gold Rush


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s[/ame]

Dolly Parton- Jolene


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY_uSSncQw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY_uSSncQw[/ame]

Pat Benatar- Love is a Battlefield


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 22, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> I take it you are pretty young.



I'm getting closer toward 30 every year..     In fact, I'll be there in a couple of years..:-(


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjjDmX9Tkss"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjjDmX9Tkss[/ame]

The Velvet Undergound & *NICO*- Femme Fatale


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o[/ame]

Cowboy Junkies(Margo Timmins)- Sweet Jane


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

konradv said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o
> 
> Cowboy Junkies(Margo Timmins)- Sweet Jane



Have never heard of them but I listened to it.. She has a great voice, bluesy -- which I love..


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o
> ...



This is another great one.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP_llect3fI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP_llect3fI[/ame]

Cowboy Junkies- Misguided Angel


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/XoaRbhlWji4]HELEN REDDY - "Ain't No Way To Treat A Lady" (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

The lovely Annie Haslam and her 5 Octave range


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

The second greatest female singer in English pop/folk/rock:  the late great Sandy Denny-

the ONLY guest artist on a LZ album (The battle for Evermore)


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

according to "Melody Maker" England's finest female Folk/Rock singer.  The incomparable contralto Maddy Prior

wonderful handling of an old traditional tune


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2014)

Another fine 5 octave voice. Minnie (msrip) sure could make a shiver.


----------

